# Cambridge Military Hospital (CMH) - August 2013



## sonyes (Aug 29, 2013)

*Well this had been on the 'list' for some time now, and after getting the nod from peterc4, and not actually working for once, it was on!!!​**

Great day, with great company, peterc4, also good to meet up again with Stussy, Mrdistopia, Sickbag Scattergun, Starlight​*

*Cambridge Military Hospital CMH Aldershot

The Cambridge Military Hospital (CMH) was the fifth military hospital built in Aldershot. 

The CMH was built by Messrs Martin Wells and Co. of Aldershot. The building costs were approximately £45,758. 

The first patients admitted to the CMH were on Friday 18 July 1879. They either walked or were taken by cart ambulance from the Connaught Hospital.

How Did The CMH Get Its Name?

The title had nothing to do with the Cambridge area but came from His Royal Highness The Duke of Cambridge who was the Commander-in-Chief of the Army at the time. The Duke of Cambridge opened the CMH Aldershot in July 1879. 

The Design Of The Hospital

The hospital was built on a hill because current clinical thinking at the time thought that the wind would sweep away any infection and clean the air. 

The CMH was famed for its supposedly mile long corridor. We have never measured it but walking from casualty down to the children's ward often felt like it! The original plan was to have a series of self contained wards for regiments all joined onto the corridor. It was hoped that this would also reduce cross infection. By the time the hospital opened it had been decided to run the hospital as areas of treatment rather than type of cap badge. 


The hospital soon became a fully functioning hospital and was the first in the UK to receive battle casualties directly from the front of World War One. 


The Cambridge Military Hospital was the first British Military Hospital to open a plastic surgery unit. This was opened by Captain Gillies. He had been in France on leave in June 1915 and met the surgeon Hippolyte Morestin and watched him perform facial reconstructions on patients with cancer. He learnt from the surgeon and brought his experience and new knowledge to England and was soon operating on soldiers back from the Battle of the Somme of World War One with facial gunshot and shrapnel wounds and injuries. Dental work was performed by William Kelsey Fry and the plastic surgery unit was overseen by Sir W. Arbuthnot. 

Over the decades the hospital grew and not only treated soldiers and their families but local civilians. Departments grew and included an accident and emergency unit, children's, medical, plastic surgical, general surgery, burns, gynaecological, intensive care and orthopaedic wards. Departments included several theatres, an X-ray unit, an out patients department and a large laboratory at the rear of the CMH. This was called the Leishman Laboratory. It was opened by Lady Leishman in 1932, wife of Royal Army Medical Corps (RAMC) Chair of Pathology Sir William Leishman.
*​

*Well on with the pics, enjoy  *

*


CMH13 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH49 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH62 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH78 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH74 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH25 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH18 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH10 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH09 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH07 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH11 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH29 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH42 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH46 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH51 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH54 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH56 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH57 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH60 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH63 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH68 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH67 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




CMH65 by Image-inthis, on Flickr*​*




CMH75 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


Thanks for looking  *​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pics -always something new to see from here -ta


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazing condition,great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## skankypants (Aug 30, 2013)

Think these are the best shots ive ever seen of here...nice one..


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 30, 2013)

What fantastic pic's. I nearly went there last week but just wasn't feeling the exploring vibe. Wish I had now : (


----------



## sonyes (Aug 30, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Think these are the best shots ive ever seen of here...nice one..



Wow.....thanks bud  



tank2020 said:


> What fantastic pic's. I nearly went there last week but just wasn't feeling the exploring vibe. Wish I had now : (



Oh it definitely needs to be seen, and we missed so much too!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 30, 2013)

Fabulous shots there.


----------



## ZerO81 (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful shots as ever mate, top notch indeed!


----------



## vanburen (Aug 30, 2013)

nice pics that man ! did you get any of the inside of that dome just under the clock face ?


----------



## Chimper (Aug 30, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Think these are the best shots ive ever seen of here...nice one..



Yep, agree these are superb. See a trip down south coming on. Thanks for sharing these


----------



## projectionman (Aug 31, 2013)

excellent pictures there well captured


----------



## peterc4 (Aug 31, 2013)

Well dome mate..


----------



## sonyes (Aug 31, 2013)

vanburen said:


> nice pics that man ! did you get any of the inside of that dome just under the clock face ?



Thanks, and unfortunately, access to the clock tower wasn't possible


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 1, 2013)

Ace set o imagery there . some fab reflections and hilghts going on too


----------



## sonyes (Sep 1, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Ace set o imagery there . some fab reflections and hilghts going on too



Cheers bud, was a great day......with some good sunlight


----------



## Alalex (Oct 18, 2013)

Excellent!! Love the pictures. Lived in aldershot my whole life, and remember gazing countless times at the clock tower visible from my childhood bedroom. Only really just became aware of this community after reading about the hospital after a walk late last night. I plan to visit soon, only a phone camera at the mo unfortunately, but hopefully will get in!!!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 18, 2013)

What a fantastic set of photos and what a place, bit far for me, but that's a place I would love to have a look around.


----------

